# New daily carry help



## BeaLea (12/6/20)

Hello 

I need some assistance please. Driving myself crazy. I'm wanting a new daily carry, that isn't huge.
I have read reviews, read up on various setups, watched videos. I went into a very deep rabbit hole of research and have now totally confused myself.
So I figured there was no better place to ask for help than right here. I have bounced from one thread to the next reading up on options.

I am currently using a Voopoo Drag with a Zeus dual.
I've got small hands, so the Drag's design and corners just don't work for me. Surprisingly I still have about 90% of the paint in it still, haha. I've just stuck it out now for about 2 years. I swop the Drag out every now and then and use my Asmodus Minikin, which has become problematic recently. From firing button issues (fixed that), wattages jumping up and down, and miss fires. It seems to have entered retirement now. I loved the hand feel of the Asmodus.

I was originally very drawn to the Vaporesso Gen mod but my concern is I'm again going to battle with the size.
I then looked at the new swag 2, but the 25mm tank capacity has thrown me off.
I am currently using and loving my Zeus dual, which is a 26mm. I contemplated getting the Zeus x, but have read very mixed reviews on it. I've looked at the aegis range but they seem to have a bad battery life. But so many rave about them too, so again very mixed reviews.

In the past I have used the Dotmod Petri, had some joy with it. I then moved onto the Wake Rta by Wake mod and that was short lived. Possible options I saw was the Blotto RTA or the Hellvape Destiny RTA, but I'm anxious about battling with a new atty with leaking and so on , especially with vape juice being scarce at the moment. As I know it can sometimes take some time to find the sweet spot on an rta.

I often still use an RDA in the evenings and on weekends. Even more so in winter with some dessert flavours. Will be looking into a new rda at a later stage. As I currently rotate a Recoil and Wasp nano.

I am not into MTL, but my experience on that is minimal and based off of smaller pod systems. 

I am just totally stumped and possibly over thinking this too much. Hence my essay  Sorry about that. Thought I'd give some insight to where my noisy brain is at.
If anyone could please point me in some kind of direction, I'd greatly appreciate it.

Thank you for coming to my Ted Talk. 
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## adriaanh (12/6/20)

The Gen mod is a great mod, very light and not that large.
The Swap 2 with the Destiny RTA, very easy RTA to wick and great flavour.
Nice and compact setup.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## BeaLea (12/6/20)

adriaanh said:


> The Gen mod is a great mod, very light and not that large.
> The Swap 2 with the Destiny RTA, very easy RTA to wick and great flavour.
> Nice and compact setup.



Thank you for the reply @adriaanh 
I have heard so many great things about the gen mod. The swag 2 with the Destiny RTA is a very strong possibility for me. I have heard that the Destiny is a noisy rta, but I'm not to bothered by that.
Perhaps I should also wait until I am able to go into a vape shop and just hold the gen mod before I make a final decision

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## adriaanh (12/6/20)

Yes the Destiny is noisy and airy
I have 2 Gen Mods and love them, want to get a third.
Maybe look at this as well if you not in a hurry

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/a-stealth-gen.t66784/

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## BeaLea (12/6/20)

@adriaanh the Destiny is up high on my list. I have found it online locally, so will have yet another bottle of CBD juice if I order now 

Perhaps I should just wait until I can try the gen and see how it feels in the hand. 
I did have a look at the baby 80w Gen, im keen to see how that internal battery lasts. Always worry about internal battery mods.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Resistance (12/6/20)

Screen broke the mod still doesn't back down and only broke when it was thrown on a metal trailer in my jacket pocket. It survived a dual carriageway and daily falls. A little water now and then and a concrete. Even fell from a roof. whole day on a set of 25 R's
My opinion is, exceptional life span and a very good mod. Easy carry and ergonomic. Carpel tunnel friendly.
Good luck!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## BeaLea (12/6/20)

Resistance said:


> View attachment 198361
> 
> Screen broke the mod still doesn't back down and only broke when it was thrown on a metal trailer in my jacket pocket. It survived a dual carriageway and daily falls. A little water now and then and a concrete. Even fell from a roof. whole day on a set of 25 R's
> My opinion is, exceptional life span and a very good mod. Easy carry and ergonomic. Carpel tunnel friendly.
> Good luck!



@Resistance that certainly does sound like quite a strong mod. I also read up about the Naboo. Will add that to my list of potential options

Carpal tunnel friendly definitely ticks a box, haha. Thank you so much for the input 
Love your little pet stick insect there in the back.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## LeislB (12/6/20)

I love my Zeus X so would strongly recoit the flavour on the Blotto is great but I can't get mine to stop leaking!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BeaLea (12/6/20)

LeislB said:


> I love my Zeus X so would strongly recoit the flavour on the Blotto is great but I can't get mine to stop leaking!



Thank you for the reply @LeislB
Glad to hear you are loving the Zeus x. I recall seeing you recently got the Aegis X, how are you enjoying that?
Pity to hear about the leaking on the Blotto. I've had my share of leaking atty's and it can be so frustrating

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz (12/6/20)

Best portable devices in my humble opinion, in this order and to preference of the devices and atties I've used over the years:

Commercial
Dual battery, dual coil:
1. Noisy Cricket v2 with reload rta
2. Gen with Blotto/Blitzen

Single Battery, single coil:
1. Armor pro with juggernaut mini. 
2. Pico 21700 with intake single.

Squonk options you are limited as most dual battery devices are large and single battery options won't really last but for me:

Dotsquonk 100w regulated 21700 mod with a single coil rda like the recurve or drop solo.

Higher end stuff. 

Never really owned high end devices so my advice is limited to some atties. 

1. Armour pro with dvarw rta
2. Pico 21700 with skyline rta
3. Dotsquonk 100w with haku venna

These are what ive found to love in the regulated semi regulated department. I have however moved over to more meck life vaping so mainly on tube mods and my noisy v2 of late for when i DL vape. 

Oh and i want a destiny, can't comment because I've neber owned one.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## CJB85 (12/6/20)

It is still early days, but I am very much liking the Dovpo Topside Lite so far (thinking about your rda comment). Squonker when you need it, light, compact single 21700 in the converted mode.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## LeislB (13/6/20)

@BeaLea the Aegis X is amazing, quite big though. My other mods are vapour puma storms and I think they're great too, comfy to hold and work like a bomb.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Baj (13/6/20)

Puma baby with intake single is very compact and super light also less prone to get knocked over than the armour pro which I also own

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BeaLea (13/6/20)

Jengz said:


> Best portable devices in my humble opinion, in this order and to preference of the devices and atties I've used over the years:
> 
> Commercial
> Dual battery, dual coil:
> ...



Thank you for the reply. I appreciate it. 
Those are definitely some tempting options. 
I used a friend of mines noisy cricket a few months back and really did enjoy that a lot.
Plus the new reload rta is also looking so good.

I guess the squonk isn't like a major priority for me currently but I almost bought the dotsquonk earlier this year but never got to it. I use a little druga for that most times. 

The Pico is actually a mod that I regret selling. I will look into the Pico 21700 for sure. 

Oh my the high end mods. 
The dvarw is a bucket list for me. 
I have got major heart eyes for the dani mini, but that is a purchase that will have to wait a bit. 

I've heard such great things about that Destiny. Might just get one anyways, regardless of what I decide in the end for my new daily carry 

Thank you again for your reply. Will look into some of these you mentioned

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BeaLea (13/6/20)

CJB85 said:


> It is still early days, but I am very much liking the Dovpo Topside Lite so far (thinking about your rda comment). Squonker when you need it, light, compact single 21700 in the converted mode.



Thanks 
Ah fantastic. I was actually looking at the Dovpo Topside last night. Will be keen to see how you find it over a period of time. I suspect I have fallen into the deepest rabbit hole and am going to end up with more than one new set up

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## BeaLea (13/6/20)

LeislB said:


> @BeaLea the Aegis X is amazing, quite big though. My other mods are vapour puma storms and I think they're great too, comfy to hold and work like a bomb.



I'm so happy to hear you loving it so much. Yeah the size of the aegis x, is the only thing that I'm worried about. Mostly due to the fact that I move around a lot with my vape, so it gets a bit annoying at times.

I've seen the vapour puma being recommended a fair amount on this forum. So will have a look at those as well as an option.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BeaLea (13/6/20)

Baj said:


> Puma baby with intake single is very compact and super light also less prone to get knocked over than the armour pro which I also own



Those look great!
Going to jump into some research now for the puma and armour Pro. I know Vaporesso mods generally are really good. Thanks for sharing with me, I appreciate it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hakhan (13/6/20)

hotcig g100. that will easily accommodate 26mm atty and very pocket friendly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BeaLea (13/6/20)

Hakhan said:


> hotcig g100. that will easily accommodate 26mm atty and very pocket friendly.


Thanks for the reply. I will definitely check that one out  love the idea of it being pocket friendly


----------



## BeaLea (9/9/20)

@LeislB hiiii. I am back in this rabbit hole. Was just curious as to how you finding your Blotto now? Have you had much more success with it? 

I have recently been extremely drawn to the Blotto and even the Blotto mini. 
Between the Blotto, the destiny and the reload currently. 
Was curious about the new zeus rta (not the mesh) as I've loved my Zeus dual

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LeislB (10/9/20)

BeaLea said:


> @LeislB hiiii. I am back in this rabbit hole. Was just curious as to how you finding your Blotto now? Have you had much more success with it?
> 
> I have recently been extremely drawn to the Blotto and even the Blotto mini.
> Between the Blotto, the destiny and the reload currently.
> Was curious about the new zeus rta (not the mesh) as I've loved my Zeus dual


Hi there, my Blotto is perfect now. I have some Lazy Panda coils in there so its banging in flavour and I got the wicking right so no more leaking. With regards to the Zeus X, huge thumbs up. I had the dual but sold it when I got the X. For a relatively cheap tank it can hold its own compared to the pricier alternatives. It's my go to and I would highly recommend it!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## NOOB (10/9/20)

Hi @BeaLea

Sorry for "intruding" on your question as I realise it was addressed to @LeislB, but thought I would share my findings on the Blotto/Blotto mini. 

I have both, the 26mm (full sized one, for a lack of better words) in black as well as the mini, in gunmetal.

I have the black one sitting on a my daily driver, the Rincoe Manto S. It's a fantastic RTA. I only just installed a dual coil 2.5mm inner diameter setup in it for the first time since I got back in July, prior to this, I was running a single 3.5mm inner diameter coil it. I am still very undecided about the differences/benefits of a single vs. dual coil setup in the the RTA. I've mainly used single coil RDA's until I got my hands on the Blotto, so a single coil was my go to setup as this is what I know best. Flavour is amazing I have absolutely ZERO negatives on this RTA. From time to time I experience a little "seepage" from the airflow, but this can be chalked up to both condensation as well as my inconsistent wicking . I'm pretty sure that the latter would be more accurate.

I paired up the Rincoe Manto S with the 26mm Blotto as my daily driver/beater mod as it's a fairly inexpensive mod and easily replaced should I suffer from quick onset clumsiness.

As for the Blotto Mini, I have that sitting on my Odin DNA 250C which is mainly sitting on my desk at home. This is not because the Odin is a big mod in my opinion (I have bear claws for hands, so this is quite subjective), but purely because it would hurt the pocket more if I had to drop it. The Odin/Blotto Mini is in daily use as I am still mainly working from home. Interestingly enough the build deck on both the 26mm Blotto, as well as the Mini, are identical in proportions. They've mainly just shrunk down the outside of the Blotto Mini for a more compact design. I am still running a single coil setup in the Blotto Mini and as with the 26mm version, I have ZERO negatives. 

Both of them are easy to wick, easy to build on, and have amazing flavour. PLUS, they look pretty awesome on any mod in my opinion!!!

Just my two cents worth.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## NOOB (10/9/20)

@LeislB, would you be willing to share your wicking technique on your Blotto? I'm interested in seeing if it reduces/eliminates the seepage I see on mine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LeislB (10/9/20)

NOOB said:


> @LeislB, would you be willing to share your wicking technique on your Blotto? I'm interested in seeing if it reduces/eliminates the seepage I see on mine.


Of course, send me a PM with your cell phone number and maybe we can do a video call?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NOOB (10/9/20)

Hi @LeislB, thank you so much, but I was actually hoping you would provide a quick "how to" on the thread so that other/future Blotto owners can refer to this if they ever feel that they're experiencing issues. Alternatively, if you found the solution online, you can also post a link.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stranger (10/9/20)

If you don't mind me jumping in.

I also like the Blotto for both flavour and juice capacity using the bubble glass. Initially I struggled with it and always had some leakage and seeping.

The two wicking methods I have found to work are the one that Jai Haze uses:

What he does is takes the tail and turns it back on it self, see 10 mins into this vid

.

On a reddit thread I saw a guy who was also struggling. What he ended up doing was taking the cotton and really thinning it out and leaving the tails long. After pushing the cotton down he then fanned the tails along the bottom of the tank. I have done this with a good degree of success with both single and dual coils. Both methods work well for me.

What I have also found is if I make a single coil, either a twisted or clapton that is below .25 I get a fair degree of heat and this always leads to condensation coming from the bottom airflow. My last build I upped the ohms on a dual build. Used spaced single wire Cotton bacon comp wire and came out at .45. Now this is only at 25W and I still get very quick heat up and cool down. This is wicking like a charm, no leaking and very little condensation. Flavour is as good as ever. Chunky complex coils are always appealing but that does not mean they work any better. They can come with their own problems. I squeezed 2 tri core claptons in there once. Was not a good result. The draw was very restricted, flavour was OK but I have had better. At below 2 Ohms for the pair it chewed the batteries and they still were cooking after the power was turned off.

For me personally it is not just the wicking, coil choice plays a big part and the simple coils are always winners for me. Twisted being my favourite. I use a Cotton bacon comp wire 26 gauge and wrap at 2.5 ID for the Blotto. In saying that they latest build as described is working just as well.

PS, I also have a Dvarw SXK clone. Great atty but the amount of condensation that comes from that airflow leaves me wiping my mod on a regular basis.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## NOOB (10/9/20)

Awesome, thanks @Stranger. I currently have Wotofo dual core fused claptons (26x2+36) in the Blotto, coming in at .19ohms for the set. Cant complain about the flavour and I've had good success with this wire. I'll give the Cotton Bacon comp wire a go as well, just need to get my hands on some. As for the wicking, I'll give both methods a try to see how they compare to my current wicking method (which is basically using Cotton Bacon V2, fluffing the tails and cutting them to where thy just extend past the threading for the chimney, but not reaching the bottom of the deck).
Thanks again brother, much appreciated.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stranger (10/9/20)

https://www.vapeking.co.za/cotton-bacon-comp-wrap-24g.html

https://www.vapeking.co.za/cotton-bacon-comp-wrap-26g.html

Cheaper than chips.

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/cotton-bacon-comp-wire.t68360/#post-873648

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## NOOB (10/9/20)

Stranger said:


> https://www.vapeking.co.za/cotton-bacon-comp-wrap-24g.html
> 
> https://www.vapeking.co.za/cotton-bacon-comp-wrap-26g.html
> 
> ...



Thanks bud, appreciate it!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CJB85 (10/9/20)

Stranger said:


> If you don't mind me jumping in.
> 
> I also like the Blotto for both flavour and juice capacity using the bubble glass. Initially I struggled with it and always had some leakage and seeping.
> 
> ...



Plus one for the longer tails.
The juice well is DEEP on the Blotto, so I thin my tails out a lot (dual 3mm coils) to make sure the wick ports are completely covered without being tight. Then I run the tails about 2/3 down below the wick ports. No leaks, no dry hits, raging flavour.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CJB85 (10/9/20)

@BeaLea in terms of your trio of choices (Blotto, Destiny, Reload) I own two and briefly owned the Destiny. 
While many rave about the Destiny, it simply didn't work for me, so my very subjective take on it is that I found it too airy and hollow on the draw and the flavour was better on both the Blotto and Reload. Again, this was just my experience and there are MANY who love the Destiny.

Blotto VS Reload? 
Blotto has a much smoother airflow.
Reload is top AF, so no chance of leaking, although my Blotto hasn't leaked apart from once (where I screwed up).
Blotto outshines the Reload on anything fruity/light, with the Reload being a bit better on the heavier dessert/custard/cream spectrum.
The Blotto's deck accommodates 3mm duals more easily, with the Reload you notice the 3mm's in terms of the airflow and I think it is designed for 2.5mm's.
They are both fantastic RTA's, you just need to match one to your style of Vaping and of course, decide if the Reload is worth double the price of the Blotto.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 2


----------



## BeaLea (10/9/20)

@LeislB @NOOB @Stranger @CJB85 thank you so much for these replies.
After reading your replies and seeing more on the forum iam definitely leaning towards the Blotto now. Will jump into your replies properly tomorrow when I have a bit more free time  I just wanted to thank you all for taking the time to reply, I truly appreciate all your input. You all are so amazing!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## NOOB (10/9/20)

@BeaLea it's only a pleasure. To me personally, that's what this forum is all about. Sharing our experiences and the tips and tricks as pointed out by @Stranger will inevitably help us all along in achieving the perfect vape. I'm not only referring to the mods and RTA's/RDA's that we choose to buy for various reasons, I'm also referring to the quality of vape (vapour production, popping flavour, etc) from our devices.

Most of us watch Youtube reviews on various mods, RTA's and RDA's, but we'll never know if the reviewer's opinion was influenced in some way or form. As a result, I mostly revert to the forum and ask fellow members for their views on a specific product. I highly doubt that anyone on this, and many other forums, has anything to gain from providing inaccurate information when asked about the performance, the positives and negatives about devices. 

In all honesty, that's exactly how I determined the splurge for my next device. I saw a mod that peaked my interest, a fellow member posted a picture of it on the forum a while ago and I asked him for his views on the product. Inevitably a few other members gave their inputs as well and none of them could say anything negative about the device, so my bank account will suffer the consequences in the near future. 

Please don't be afraid to ask fellow members for their views on products that you're interested in, or for advice once you've acquired it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## LeislB (10/9/20)

BeaLea said:


> @LeislB @NOOB @Stranger @CJB85 thank you so much for these replies.
> After reading your replies and seeing more on the forum iam definitely leaning towards the Blotto now. Will jump into your replies properly tomorrow when I have a bit more free time  I just wanted to thank you all for taking the time to reply, I truly appreciate all your input. You all are so amazing!



Helping is an absolute pleasure, this forum is amazing and a wealth of information and people more than willing to guide and share experience. 

For me a tank is only as good as the coils you put in it. The best flavour I've had in years is from Lazy Panda coils, he has a FB and Instagram post. I know taste is very subjective but these are a perfect match for me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## NecroticAngel (11/9/20)

LeislB said:


> Helping is an absolute pleasure, this forum is amazing and a wealth of information and people more than willing to guide and share experience.
> 
> For me a tank is only as good as the coils you put in it. The best flavour I've had in years is from Lazy Panda coils, he has a FB and Instagram post. I know taste is very subjective but these are a perfect match for me.


Plus 2 to that hehehhe. Whatever it is I will put Demon Killer Alien Violence coils in it and be happy with the flavor


----------



## ARYANTO (11/9/20)

NOOB said:


> Hi @BeaLea
> 
> Sorry for "intruding" on your question as I realise it was addressed to @LeislB, but thought I would share my findings on the Blotto/Blotto mini.
> 
> ...


@NOOB , agree 100 % with you having s/s , gunmetal and black Blotto's in circulation , it is my fav tank atm .

Reactions: Like 1


----------

